# Real Estate Photography with a Canon T3i



## USCRugbyNo1 (Jul 30, 2013)

Hey Guys,

I am far from a professional, but I have invested in some equipment.

Canon t3i
Canon 10-22mm Wide Angel Lens
Canon Speedlite 580EX II
Tripod

Here is my problem.  The local MLS only accept file sizes that are 3,000 x 3,000 pixels and no larger than 6 MB.

The images that I have selected to upload are all 5 - 10 MB.

What are your suggestions in order to keep the best quality photos?

Any tips you can give would be great.  I am always wanting to learn.  Here are the pictures from my dropbox.

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/gfiavoy0037ssr2/v3zVK86b4j

Thanks for all of your help and suggestions.  Please remember I'm a noob so talk to me like a noob!  :hail:


----------



## KenC (Jul 30, 2013)

There are two issues to address: 1) square format, and 2) the file size limit.  First, crop the image to a square.  I don't know what software you have, but even if you don't have Photoshop, Elements or Lightroom (the most common ones) the software that came with your camera should be able to do this.  Second, change the image size so that it is below the limit.  In Photoshop there is an Image Size command that has a dialog box giving you all sorts of options for file re-sizing.  Without knowing what software you have it's difficult to be more specific, but there are tutorials available online, or if you post what software you have and which image size options it gives you, we could give you more advice.


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 30, 2013)

The file size is the result of a few different factors.  The first is image size (pixels).  So you can simple resize your image to be less than 3000x3000...and the smaller you go, the smaller the resulting file size will be.  Secondly is the JPEG compression.  When you save an image as a JPEG, most software programs will let you choose the level of compression/quality.  The higher the compression (lower quality), the smaller the file size will be.  You can usually, set it down a fair bit before it becomes noticeable in the image.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Jul 30, 2013)

Just changing the image size to those parameters will probably get you close as mike stated.


----------



## USCRugbyNo1 (Jul 30, 2013)

I used some batch processing software that allowed me to reduce the size based on pixels.  I did 2,900 by 2,900.  I have no other photo editing software besides what comes with Windows.


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 30, 2013)

The camera will have come with software.  If not, it can be downloaded from Canon.


----------



## KmH (Jul 30, 2013)

File size also results from image content. Plus file size can be controlled with the JPEG Quality setting. The JPEG Quality setting effects file compression.
A scene that is all one color, like a blank wall, will result in a smaller file size than a shot that has many colors in it, like a shot of a house exterior.

6 Mb is a file size. 3000 x 3000 pixels is an electronic display resolution.  3000 x 3000 px @ 300 ppi is print size resolution and yoelds a 10" x 10" print. (3000 px / 300 ppi = 10 inches)

As Mike mentions, your T3i came with Canon's DPP (Digital Photo Professional) editing software.


----------

